# Bubba and Malia at the Park. No Popcorn Needed



## magicre

you asked. I delivered.

active as rocks. 

[video]http://www.gottasec.com/dogs/bubbamalia4.wmv[/video]

click the link because i have no clue how to embed.


----------



## whiteleo

LOL, they didn't move very far..LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Dang-- I can't open it.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I can't open it either!!!:sad:


----------



## magicre

that's strange. it's a .wmv, a windows movie file. sigh


----------



## magicre

bubbamalia4.wmv - YouTube

try this.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Ah- there we go. Got it. 

Finally, Bubba and Malia come alive! So, more videos, more close-ups... 

We have an insatiable thirst for images and moving images .:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Awww, they are so cute, honestly! It's so good to actually see them, if you know what I mean. You always read about them and see pictures, but actually seeing them is just great!
I think I may see if my video camera works and take one of Mol & Windy (thanks to you!).


----------



## chowder

Awwww! Malia is much bigger then I thought she would be ( and so is Bubba). And you sound just like I imagined you would :smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

And as you can see, a terrible dachshund owner passes you by, WHIPPING that poor dog around by its neck....makes me sad for that misbehaved dog. Your dogs were very good. They were interested but not freaking out at strangers. 

And I can hear your voice!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

LOL I love it when you asked Bubba if he has anything left.........I used to ask that of Zack ALL the time when he was young enough to mark every blade of grass he passed by......


----------



## magicre

chowder said:


> Awwww! Malia is much bigger then I thought she would be ( and so is Bubba). And you sound just like I imagined you would :smile:


malia is not fat. she is old with a pouch. she is part corgi, part lab, minus the legs, part blue heeler...weighs about 38 lbs...

bubba is muscle fat....my little pugalard....

but he has fur now. all over.

.LOL and i sound like a guy from the northeastern usa. LOL


----------



## chowder

magicre said:


> malia is not fat. she is old with a pouch. she is part corgi, part lab, minus the legs, part blue heeler...weighs about 38 lbs...
> 
> bubba is muscle fat....my little pugalard....
> 
> but he has fur now. all over.
> 
> .LOL and i sound like a guy from the northeastern usa. LOL


I didn't mean she was fat!! I meant she was a big dog!!! I thought she was a little bitty dog, like chihuahua size. I would never insult your babies. 

And you sound like people are suppose to sound.....like everyone I grew up around. I can actually understand what you are saying.


----------



## magicre

i know you didn't think she was fat...you'd never be so unkind to a dog....from the side, though, she has this pouch....she's sagging....

i thought you knew she was a bigger dog with no legs....i get it.....when she was a pup, she kept getting longer and longer and we waited for the lab legs, because she looked sort of like a lab mix of some kind, which she is....but one ear would go up, the other would go down, then it would switch...then they became cardigan welsh corgi bat ears....and then the markings for the blue heeler on her chest showed up...

but alas, never the legs....

in her day, though she out ran all the other dogs...she'd get low to the ground and go like a bullet....faster than a speeding lizard, she was....

as for me...i had forgotten you are from the same part of the us.....yep. that's moi.


----------



## xellil

YAY!! YAY!!!

I loved it. Malia is actually not that much larger than Bubba! I thought she would be bigger. they look alot alike, actually. And they are both oh so cute! I think Malia ends up kind of in the same boat as Rebel - we have these little cutey pie dogs and the bigger ones are just as adorable but don't get the same attention.

And I have no idea what your accent is. I don't think I've ever heard one like that. Is it kind of a combo of Russian/Georgian/Seattle??

And that poor, poor dachshund. Oh my god. That dog is going to have a spinal injury.


----------



## Caty M

Re, where's your Russian accent LOL.

They are cute! Love Malia as usual! Though I always thought her name was pronounced "Molly-ah"!

That dachshund mix really wants to see them LOL


----------



## xellil

MollyWoppy said:


> I think I may see if my video camera works and take one of Mol & Windy (thanks to you!).


oh please do! I love seeing the videos. Some folks do it better than others, but us neophytes can learn


----------



## magicre

nikie, malia is twice the size of bubba.....

i know. bubba gets all of the attention and malia doesn't. it's a shame, but she's been around longer, so she has gotten hers...

i know. i didn't mean to get that poor doxie in there....

my accent is very northeast us.....the russian part only comes out when i'm around other eastern europeans or i'm really really pissed off. 

malia is hawaiian for mary. president obama's daughter is named mah-lee-ya... caty....

yes, that dachshund really was not very well behaved, his owner less so.


----------



## xellil

Your dogs are very well behaved, by the way. Very calm!!


----------



## magicre

no no no...not calm.

i just happened to catch bubba at a calm moment. malia, well, she's always been calm.

he was a butt today.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Hey re, you sound very American to me!
Can you take another video when you are super pi$$ed off?


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Live action! Look at those little babies! 

And I didn't even think that was you talking in the very first part. I've never heard that voice outta ya! But when you said, "You're supposed to be looking at ME" I knew it was you. And when you said, "Are you peeing AGAIN Bubba? Do you have anything LEFT!?!" I REALLY knew it was you. 

I know you're Russian, but you're accent is pure Philly. izza: <----(that's the closest thing we have to a cheese steak smiley) :boxing:<-----(and THAT'S supposed to be Rocky. The southpaw from Philly who beat the Russian and ended the Cold War).


----------



## Tahlz

I loved how your dogs behaved quite nicely.

I know I'll get jumped for this probably but I don't see muscle on those dogs, they do seem a bit over weight. I think it would be best if they both lost a bit of weight.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Tahlz said:


> I loved how your dogs behaved quite nicely.
> 
> I know I'll get jumped for this probably but I don't see muscle on those dogs, they do seem a bit over weight. I think it would be best if they both lost a bit of weight.


I could see how you might think that. It does kind of look like that in the video. But, having seen these dogs in person, I can tell you that:

Bubba is solid. He could handle loosing a couple pounds, but really, he's like a brick $hit house. It's hard to tell because he's really very furry. You don't often see a lot of pugs with fur like Bubba, so you don't expect it. I think you don't see much muscle definition because of his long flowing locks. 

And Melia is slim and trim. She, like all of us when we get older, has some sagging skin that masks her trim phisique, but it's there. Trust me. And she's got the same issues with the long, fluffy fur as Bubba. And even if she were a smidge chubby, so what? She's an old lady. She's earned it, dammit! :tongue:

Re, after all the work you did trying to grow back their fur, it appears you may have been too successful!


----------



## meggels

Tahlz said:


> I loved how your dogs behaved quite nicely.
> 
> I know I'll get jumped for this probably but I don't see muscle on those dogs, they do seem a bit over weight. I think it would be best if they both lost a bit of weight.



I gotta agree, sorry, dont mean to offend. Not really Malia but Bubba looks very round with no real figure.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

meggels said:


> I gotta agree, sorry, dont mean to offend. Not really Malia but Bubba looks very round with no real figure.


I'm pretty sure Re didn't ask....


----------



## Caty M

Well I think they look just fine! Everyone gets some sagginess when they get older, even dogs. Willow has the pooch thing going on too, even though she's not fat anymore. It's just skin. Malia (I'm still calling her Molly-ah LOL) is just the cutest thing ever.

And Bubba is built like a truck!

I want to see them both when I drive though Wash. state!!


----------



## meggels

We tell other people that their dogs are overweight when they post, I guess I missed the memo that we only inform certain people.

Just telling Tahlz I agree so they don't feel too bad if/when they do get jumped on for making the comment


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Very cute  I love how Bubba looks like he's ready for action with the big dog running by and then looks like "yea, I thought so - punk." as the dog runs off.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

meggels said:


> We tell other people that their dogs are overweight when they post, I guess I missed the memo that we only inform certain people.
> 
> Just telling Tahlz I agree so they don't feel too bad if/when they do get jumped on for making the comment


Not "we". I've never told someone their dog is fat if my opinion hasn't been requested. That's just rude. And I try not to be rude. 

Re didn't ask for the DFC consensus on whether her dogs are fat, thin, cute, ugly, well behaved, demons, etc. If she had, then by all means, give her your opinion. But she didn't. And if you can't say anything nice....


----------



## meggels

The hypocrisy from some of you guys is seriously laughable.


If you can't say anything nice then just say it on a private Facebook group to bash other DFC members, right? Cause as long as you do it THAT way, it's not rude...


----------



## meggels

Anyways, sorry if I hurt your feelings with my comment Re, we don't get along most of the time, but I was not trying to be nasty to you.


----------



## Caty M

I'm certainly not saying anyone was right for that, at all, me included. I dunno though, it just kinda rubs me the wrong way, telling someone their dog is fat. It sounds as bad as telling someone they are fat.. especially to members here, when we all care about our dogs so much. 

Back to the topic- of how cute Molly-ah is. :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Neither Miss M nor Sir Bubba is fat. 
I've seen, snuggle, cuddled, tried to smuggle and been poisoned by these dogs(Tehehe  you Miss M) and neither of them is fat. As Richelle said Bubba could **maybe** stand to use one or two pounds, however they are both very well muscled, and Bubba is SOILID!!:wink: (And remember Miss M IS older!:wink1: )

Re, btw....love the video! I always enjoy seeing my Bubba boy, and of course Miss M!!:hug:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

mischiefgrrl said:


> Very cute  I love how Bubba looks like he's ready for action with the big dog running by and then looks like "yea, I thought so - punk." as the dog runs off.


Hahaha, that is SUCH a Pug look too!!LOL
Brody does that to EVERY SINGLE dog he seems....LOVES it when they run past him!!Haha :rofl:


----------



## meggels

Speaking only for myself, I may not get along with everyone here, but I would not get malicious about someone dog, i think anyone who brings up a dogs weight only does so for the dogs well being. I may not get along with Re, but i certainly don't have anything against Bubba.

people on here have told posters that their dogs look overweight in the past, to help the dog, not to be mean. Its not the easiest thing to say because it is a sensitive topic but if no one ever says it out of fear of hurting feelings, we just let the dog stay overweight?? 

I hope someone tells me of murph or Abbie ever look overweight, i see them every day, and like everything else, when you see something constantly, you might not notice certain changes


----------



## Tahlz

I'm sorry but I still believe the dogs are over weight and should loose some weight. Am I saying this to be nasty? NO. Those dogs are small, how good must it feel to carry that extra weight? Having extra weight is not healthy for a dog and it's uncomfortable. I find it very sad people find it alright or can't see their dogs need to loose some weight. I'd like it if some one told me if my dog needed to loose some weight. 

Having a dog over weight because the dog is old is no excise and she didn't earn that. A old dog should defiantly not have extra fat on him/her because that extra weight would be uncomfortable for the old dog. I've seen old dogs in great shape and thats how it should be, especially for a elderly pug. I don't see much muscle on the dogs. A lot of people that own dogs with a weight problem say it's muscle. No, it is not. I have seen real muscle on a dog and a dog that has muscle has a nice tuck, not a big gut.


----------



## magicre

Ania's Mommy said:


> Live action! Look at those little babies!
> 
> And I didn't even think that was you talking in the very first part. I've never heard that voice outta ya! But when you said, "You're supposed to be looking at ME" I knew it was you. And when you said, "Are you peeing AGAIN Bubba? Do you have anything LEFT!?!" I REALLY knew it was you.
> 
> I know you're Russian, but you're accent is pure Philly. izza: <----(that's the closest thing we have to a cheese steak smiley) :boxing:<-----(and THAT'S supposed to be Rocky. The southpaw from Philly who beat the Russian and ended the Cold War).


My voice got deeper on film....I am pure Philly. Got here when I was four. 

Damned straight, the southpaw who beat the Russian and ended the cold wae. You ARE funny.....


----------



## mischiefgrrl

This is not an "Is My Dog Fat?" thread - this is a video showing people who have asked for one of Bubba and Malia.

Re HAS posted a thread asking if Bubba is fat. Please search for it and leave your fat comments there.


----------



## Tahlz

I'll leave it now but I decided to share anyway. It's just not right to have extra weight on such small dogs. 

Gorgeous dogs though.


----------



## magicre

Tahlz said:


> I loved how your dogs behaved quite nicely.
> 
> I know I'll get jumped for this probably but I don't see muscle on those dogs, they do seem a bit over weight. I think it would be best if they both lost a bit of weight.


Bubba is barrel chested from being unable to breathe for the first two years of his life. He has a stocky build and is two and one half pounds overweight. He also was balding and the formula I used , well, as ania's mommy said, worked on both dogs. 

Malia weighs two pounds more than she did whe she was two. She has an old lady pooch, but if you look at her from above she is quite shapely. 

Both of my dogs are muscular and healthy. Bubba is a puppy mill dog and does not conform to standard. I will not jump on you. U are being honest, but you just do not know the history. 

Bubba should weigh 20 lbs, he weighs 22.5
Malia should weigh 36 lbs and weighs 38 lbs.

We do not want them fat because she has a long back and he is , well, is a pug.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Tahlz said:


> I'm sorry but I still believe the dogs are over weight and should loose some weight. Am I saying this to be nasty? NO. Those dogs are small, how good must it feel to carry that extra weight? Having extra weight is not healthy for a dog and it's uncomfortable. I find it very sad people find it alright or can't see their dogs need to loose some weight. I'd like it if some one told me if my dog needed to loose some weight.
> 
> Having a dog over weight because the dog is old is no excise and she didn't earn that. A old dog should defiantly not have extra fat on him/her because that extra weight would be uncomfortable for the old dog. I've seen old dogs in great shape and thats how it should be, especially for a elderly pug. I don't see much muscle on the dogs. A lot of people that own dogs with a weight problem say it's muscle. No, it is not. I have seen real muscle on a dog and a dog that has muscle has a nice tuck, not a big gut.


Bubba isn't elderly...he is only 2 or 3.

Miss M is not fat. She has a "pocket" as mentioned, but it has nothing in it. She has muscle. 

I laugh at the idea that you think you can see that these soils black dogs are or aren't fat on this poor(phone quality I'm guessing) video. 

And as already stated, Re had a "is Bubba fat?" thread.....she knows he could stand to loose MAYBE 2lbs.....she is working on that.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

HERE is the proper thread for weight comments. BTW I think his coat looks beautiful and shiny!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

mischiefgrrl said:


> HERE is the proper thread for weight comments. *BTW I think his coat looks beautiful and shiny!*


OMG....and it is sooooooooo soft(both of them are!:wink. I love putting my face in him cause it's soooo soft and shiny!!!


----------



## Tahlz

Scarlett; I didn't know there was a thread on Bubba. Thanks for pointing that out.

Magicre; When I think of seeing a dog being skinny, I think of a dog with a nice tuck. So, it's hard to look at your dogs and think they are at a healthy weight. I think it's good you are trying to shed a couple of pounds.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Scarlett_O' said:


> OMG....and it is sooooooooo soft(both of them are!:wink. I love putting my face in him cause it's soooo soft and shiny!!!


You're making me jealous of someone living in Seattle for the first time since I moved away from there ;-)

I want to snuggle on Bubba The Hutt! His coat looks like velvet!


----------



## magicre

Barrel chests occur when a dog cannot breathe. 

The diaphragm pushes the rib cage out, giving the dog a wide deep over sized chest.
I will never put my dogs under scrutiny again. 

They are a. A mutt of dubious background and was always built like this. 


The other is a puppy mill pug. 

Neither one is built like a show dog. People who know my dogs feel the muscles,.

Both have very thick fur. They are double coated. Leave my dogs Alone, you two, and please leave this thread. 

This thread was for people who asked to see them, not critique them

Come after me and that is one thing

Come after my dogs and that is quite another.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

BTW Re, if you email me the video file I'll make a nice little feature film for you.


----------



## Liz

Re, 
Great video. I have missed seeing your puppers. Malia is not fat as i have handled her and Bubba. Malia actually has a nice muscle tone and like my smooth tri collie I don't think they are easy to photograph. Even when a great weight due to coat, shadow etc i think it is really hard to get nice pics of some dogs. I really like more stacked pics and that and above down to dog views is what I want to see before deciding a dog needs to lose weight. Bubba is typical bully breed boy - solid as a brick and that round chest is all his. He is a muscular little thing also. I don't have trouble telling someone their dog should lose weight or seeing my own should either. No one asked and if anything I think Re can get over obsessed with weight so I was glad to see Re happy with how her babies looked and I think they looked great! Now I have to go visit Re. If you know me at all you know I am pretty outspoken so I am not just being nice.


----------



## xellil

I think they look great. And I keep an extra pound or two on Snorkels on purpose - she loses weight so fast when she gets sick i don't want her getting down to 7-8 pounds. Plus she's not put together very well and looks kind of lumpy. She's old. She has baggy skin from being very obese and she's not anyone's ideal - but no one needs to point that out to me.

And Tahlz you've said it 4-5 times. How many times do you think you need to repeat yourself?

I was the one who asked Re for the video first and I had no idea it would invite these kinds of comments. Both my dogs have been/are fat - Rebel is just now getting down to a normal weight after three years of trying but he could probably stand to lose a few more pounds and I would be highly ticked if anyone said either of my dogs are fat without knowing their history. 

Most pugs look fat to me. Murphy is no exception. Yet I've never one time said I thought he was fat. I find it pretty insulting, frankly, to be told I don't say stuff to "certain people." 

Everyone who comes here all the time is well aware of what weight means on a dog.


----------



## magicre

Tahlz said:


> Scarlett; I didn't know there was a thread on Bubba. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Magicre; When I think of seeing a dog being skinny, I think of a dog with a nice tuck. So, it's hard to look at your dogs and think they are at a healthy weight. I think it's good you are trying to shed a couple of pounds.


They both have tucks. Hard to see given the position they were in.....and they are black.

You have no idea what you are talking about. Please leave this thread and take your comments with you


----------



## Scarlett_O'

mischiefgrrl said:


> You're making me jealous of someone living in Seattle for the first time since I moved away from there ;-)
> 
> I want to snuggle on Bubba The Hutt! His coat looks like velvet!


Haha, and jealous you should be!! Bubba is AWESOME........and of course his Momma rocks just a little too!!:tongue:


----------



## magicre

Scarlett_O' said:


> Bubba isn't elderly...he is only 2 or 3.
> 
> Miss M is not fat. She has a "pocket" as mentioned, but it has nothing in it. She has muscle.
> 
> I laugh at the idea that you think you can see that these soils black dogs are or aren't fat on this poor(phone quality I'm guessing) video.
> 
> And as already stated, Re had a "is Bubba fat?" thread.....she knows he could stand to loose MAYBE 2lbs.....she is working on that.


Bubba will be five next week....sweetie.

Malia is going on 13.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> Bubba will be five next week....sweetie.
> 
> Malia is going on 13.


Oh wow,.....I keep thinking he is Brody's age!!Haha. I guess he is actually Dixi's age!!:wink:

Ah well.....still no where close to "elderly"!:thumb:


----------



## Tahlz

Scarlett; Alright, the old dog has a 'pocket' then, whatever that is because I've never heard of the term. I didn't know the put was only 5. Even with a crappy video, you can see how a dogs body looks if you get a good side view. They may have muscle but I don't see how they have a lot of it.


----------



## Tahlz

What is a pocket?


----------



## magicre

Thank you to my friends who defend the tuck of the dogs. It was a crappy video and both dogs look fatter from the way I, the, camera moron filmed it.

In reality, both dogs are about two pounds over weight, both are very furry and I need a lesson on how to film more flattering shots.

To the haters? PFFFFFT!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

BTW Re, it turns out we did need popcorn after all for the drama opcorn:


----------



## Tahlz

I'll leave in a minute but I wanted to ask, can you show a image with a tuck? If they have one them sorry I said they didn't. What does black have to do with anythig? I can easily see a black dog without a issue.


----------



## Caty M

A "pocket" is like what my Willow has- she has a tuck up if you FEEL it, but by looking you can't tell, since there is empty hanging skin. She is old. I probably will have a pocket too in forty years.

I think Molly-ah and Bubba look great. Let's just go back to the original topic- we all get the point now.


----------



## Caty M

And the black thing- it can be hard to see muscle definition without a flash or really good lighting- black dog owners will know- they often end up looking like black blobs on film.


----------



## xellil

Caty M said:


> And the black thing- it can be hard to see muscle definition without a flash or really good lighting- black dog owners will know- they often end up looking like black blobs on film.


That's why they are never adopted from shelters. I found that out when I was trying to take photos of Parker - I'm a terrible photographer but I can take better photos of snorkels than I can of either Rebel, who is dark, or Parker who is black.


----------



## magicre

Tahlz said:


> I'll leave in a minute but I wanted to ask, can you show a image with a tuck? If they have one them sorry I said they didn't. What does black have to do with anythig? I can easily see a black dog without a issue.


No. You would not believe anything you see.

A simple video to show my friends has been soured by you and meggels. People have told you they have seen and held these dogs and they are well muscled and well built, albeit a few, count them few pounds over.

If you do not believe them, I have no need to prove to you what I know.


----------



## xellil

Caty M said:


> A "pocket" is like what my Willow has- she has a tuck up if you FEEL it, but by looking you can't tell, since there is empty hanging skin. She is old. I probably will have a pocket too in forty years.
> 
> I think Molly-ah and Bubba look great. Let's just go back to the original topic- we all get the point now.


Rebel has that too but it's hanging skin where his penis is attached. It's one reason I can't tell for sure if he needs to lose more weight. I think there is a tuck there but it's really hard to see.

I have pockets all over the place  My forty years has definitely passed.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> No. You would not believe anything you see.
> 
> A simple video to show my friends has been soured by you and meggels. People have told you they have seen and held these dogs and they are well muscled and well built, albeit a few, count them few pounds over.
> 
> If you do not believe them, I have no need to prove to you what I know.


I hope this doesn't sour us on showing videos. I was having so much fun


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Just like humans, not all animals metabolize the same either. I have two cats. One is super sleek and thin, it worries me because I can feel his spine and hip bones. He's been checked over by the vet and deemed healthy many times. The other cat, is getting fat. They both eat the same exact food and the same carefully rationed amount. They both get exercise through my playtime with them (laser, fishing rod type deal, track ball, etc) plus they chase each other all over and chase the dogs. Yet one is very thin and one is fat.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

No xellil. you HAVE to keep showing videos. And MagicRe too. And everyone else who wants to. I want to post more too. We should FLOOD this forum with videos. And you can all tell me my dogs are fat, I don't care. They are...kinda. Hey, whatever, they are a work in progress. Even I am pudging out..... 


You guys keep going at it, Dane Mama is going to come back and have a lot of work on her hands closing threads. LOL


----------



## Caty M

xellil said:


> I hope this doesn't sour us on showing videos. I was having so much fun


Me too. I was gonna take one of Tess monster and the tricks she knows. I always want to see more of Fraggle and Mollyah.. and of course Rebel and Bubba.


----------



## magicre

wolfsnaps88 said:


> No xellil. you HAVE to keep showing videos. And MagicRe too. And everyone else who wants to. I want to post more too. We should FLOOD this forum with videos. And you can all tell me my dogs are fat, I don't care. They are...kinda. Hey, whatever, they are a work in progress. Even I am pudging out.....
> 
> 
> You guys keep going at it, Dane Mama is going to come back and have a lot of work on her hands closing threads. LOL


let her. this was a simple non confrontational video of my dogs. i have this one person who won't let it go, even after being told the dogs have been seen up close and personal that they are not fat, but muscled and healthy....

and yet, the subject still comes up.

i don't know who you are, tahlz, but you just won't let it go, will you?

and meggels, my pug is built not unlike your murphy. and i have never ever said anything about him...he is stocky as a frenchie should be.

some pugs are stocky. mine is. with a barrel chest. it is a medical thing. look it up.

i don't usually let people get to me, but you two? if natalie comes in and closes this thread, after she asked us to behave, so be it.

until then, please refrain from saying anything further about my dogs.....be happy i let you get to me and let's leave it at that.


----------



## frogdog

Re, I enjoyed the video and thank you for sharing...was great seeing Malia and Bubba. I can't get over all the hair...wow, they look amazing...would never know not long ago you were battling hair loss with them.


----------



## werecatrising

I enjoyed the video. Your dogs look great! They give mehopes that maybe one day Quinn will have a nice coat.


----------



## Tahlz

Um, I did drop it. I am sorry if I offended you because I'm normally not the sort of person to pick fights. I should have asked questions before flat out saying what I did. In my eyes a dog can be stocky and still look in good shape. To my eyes, I can't see a fit dog but that doesn't matter because they are your dogs and I'm sure they are happy, fun loving dogs who enjoy life and in the end of things, thats all that matter.


----------



## meggels

Nikkie...Murphy is a bulldog, not a pug, a breed that tends to be even "stockier" than pugs.

And you think he's chunky?? Seriously? I dunno how much thinner I can get him without starving him...










If that is fat to you, then i really dunno what to tell ya.


----------



## meggels

Anyways, I said my comment, dropped it, and apologized to you Re, i let it go four pages ago. Wasn't trying to get under your skin, though I'm sure you won't believe that.


----------



## Tahlz

meggels said:


> Nikkie...Murphy is a bulldog, not a pug, a breed that tends to be even "stockier" than pugs.
> 
> And you think he's chunky?? Seriously? I dunno how much thinner I can get him without starving him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is fat to you, then i really dunno what to tell ya.


I can see he has a nice little tuck.

Have you got a better side photo? God he's cute!


----------



## Tahlz

The reason I was shocked because I'm used to seeing pugs that look like this; now this is a fit, good looking pug in my eyes; Best shot I have sadly but you can see the dog isn't carrying extra weight.


----------



## Tahlz

MeggelsL I do wonder though with a breed like a French Bulldog if you can make them skinnier without starving them/making them look bad or it's not possible because of their build. I now want to find out.. Not saying anything against your boy because he looks great! I'm just curious if it's possible or not because of build. I believe you probably could but who knows. Ether way, it's good to see a nice tuck.


----------



## Tahlz

Before I go to bed, I did want to apologize again. I am sorry, I feel really guilty right now that I've upset you a bit because that wasn't me intentions and I don't know what got in to me. I shouldn't have said anything, I did say it out of concern but.. I don't know what to say after that. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## chowder

Boy, I go to bed at a reasonable hour and all kinds of things go on with you night owls! Makes me glad I live on the East Coast and slept through it all. 

Everyone just keep posting adorable videos of your adorable babies and I promise that for my part I will just keep going 'oooh, ahhhh, they're so cute ' and that's all! :happy:


----------



## xellil

This is the only time since I've been here I wished I were a moderator. I am just wondering if it would be worth it to say stuff that will get me banned.


----------



## Donna Little

Well hell, I missed all the squabbling yesterday so I'll throw my 2 cents in now. I have a complaint and here it is. 
The video was just not long enough. (And as everyone knows, it's all about what I want.) :wink: We got to enjoy the babies for mere seconds, and then they were gone. :frown: It was like a tease. Both are freakin' adorable. We need more Bubba and more Malia. And we need it now....


----------



## xellil

Donna Little said:


> Well hell, I missed all the squabbling yesterday so I'll throw my 2 cents in now. I have a complaint and here it is.
> The video was just not long enough. (And as everyone knows, it's all about what I want.) :wink: We got to enjoy the babies for mere seconds, and then they were gone. :frown: It was like a tease. Both are freakin' adorable. We need more Bubba and more Malia. And we need it now....


This is what i am wondering. Who was taking the video? It looks like it's not Re because I can see her legs. 

And on the technical side - this is a video I took that's very short on my camera, not my phone. I can't get anything longer than a few seconds to upload or email from my phone. but it's in .mov format and for me it buffers alot. Can you take a look and see if it just sits and buffers for you? This is NOT anything I really intend people to look at, but if I can make it work I can put them on a disk and not that stupid phone upload


----------



## MollyWoppy

Works fine for me xellil! Ol snorkles moseying down the path.....


----------



## magicre

meggels said:


> Anyways, I said my comment, dropped it, and apologized to you Re, i let it go four pages ago. Wasn't trying to get under your skin, though I'm sure you won't believe that.


it doesn't matter what i believe, meggels.....when my dog lays flat with his feet stretched out, his body shape is the same as murphy.

black pugs are sometimes built differently than fawn pugs...tahlz. if you knew anything about dogs, you'd know that.

your apologies, both of you, i do not take as sincere, so please stop trying.

meggels, i thought we had a truce......i came in to your ipad thread, your switching abbie to raw thread and i was polite and i was kind. and then you come into this one, and agree with tahlz that my dogs are fat, when this was not a video about being fat.

i generally have manners, but you are on my last nerve, both of you.

these are my dogs. tahlz, you know nothing about pugs, if you think they all look like that fawn one.

i will say it again.

malia never had a nice body. humans don't always have nice shapes. that's why we have models and we have ordinary people. if she were a person, her body would be mis shapen...because she did not get the best of the breeds in her. other than her personality and her face, she is not built well. i can feel her ribs. when you look down on her, she indents.

bubba is a puppy mill dog. again, he has a barrel chest that was medically caused. it gives him the appearance of a wide body....he, from the top, indents. has a waist. his legs are shorter than the pug you showed.....he is not a fawn pug.

this is my last word on this subject.

meggels, if you can't be nice, then please let's just stay away from each other, as danemama suggested to both of us. apparently, we do not and never will get along. and that's just dandy with me. especially now that you came into a fun thread, said my dogs were fat, talked about hypocrisy and then talked about what we say on facebook, which, by the way, is none of your business...IN this thread.

and, please stop playing the victim, the innocent. you never had to post in the first place in this thread and you posted by agreeing they are fat. so please. let's not play this one.

if you want to start a facebook thread, then do it on your own time and then you can talk about the hypocrisy of others....and you can talk about how everyone picks on you.

tahlz...if you call that an apology, you would be wrong. i didn't take it as such nor will i ever.

please stop posting about my dogs. what you see and what is real are, apparently, two different things. and even after you were told the photography sucked, that three or four people have physically SEEN my dogs, FELT my dogs, HELD my dogs, you still have to get that dig in.

everyone. i love you all....and i thank you. i did not have a fine day yesterday and this innocent thread that turned into THIS...was my last straw.

i will not post again in this thread, nor will i ever put a movie up.

this was not only uncalled for, it was rude, abrasive and shame on those who don't do this in other threads, but managed to do it to me.

these are MY babies....no one sticks baby in the corner and NO ONE talks about my dogs negatively UNLESS ASKED.

you were not asked.

ps. molly. if you want to hear the russian in me, you should hear me now.


----------



## chowder

It works just fine for me. Just a lil' ol Snorkle butt, wandering down the path.


----------



## xellil

Well, crap. Re I hope you change your mind. I love seeing your dogs and hearing your accent  and I hope you don't deprive the rest of us because of a couple of people and I hope other people don't get scared of posting photos or videos - I am still hoping you will move to Southlake so one day I can see your dogs in person - and you too, of course!

Thanks Mollywoppy - I think I can do better with the camera.


----------



## Kat

Yay a video of Bubba and Malia! They're even cuter is motion :tongue: Im sorry this thread got out of hand Re, I absolutely adore both of your dogs, and if I could I would steal Bubba from you in a heartbeat. 
And I agree with Donna, my only complaint is that the video just isnt long enough to show off their cuteness


----------



## frogdog

Nikie, worked and thought it was good...thanks for sharing and letting us see cutie Snorkles.

Re, hope you will continue to post videos but if you choose not to...post on FB for us to enjoy :smile:.


----------



## Neeko

magicre said:


> you asked. I delivered.
> 
> active as rocks.
> 
> [video]http://www.gottasec.com/dogs/bubbamalia4.wmv[/video]
> 
> click the link because i have no clue how to embed.


"Active as rocks" Bahaha!!!!
I always ask Bruce if he has any left, too. Beautiful, shiny doggies 

Makes me want to link a video, now.


----------



## Neeko

xellil said:


> This is what i am wondering. Who was taking the video? It looks like it's not Re because I can see her legs.
> 
> And on the technical side - this is a video I took that's very short on my camera, not my phone. I can't get anything longer than a few seconds to upload or email from my phone. but it's in .mov format and for me it buffers alot. Can you take a look and see if it just sits and buffers for you? This is NOT anything I really intend people to look at, but if I can make it work I can put them on a disk and not that stupid phone upload


Snorkels coloring is so much richer and more vibrant in the video! Love it!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Donna Little said:


> Well hell, I missed all the squabbling yesterday so I'll throw my 2 cents in now. I have a complaint and here it is.
> The video was just not long enough. (And as everyone knows, it's all about what I want.) :wink: We got to enjoy the babies for mere seconds, and then they were gone. :frown: It was like a tease. Both are freakin' adorable. We need more Bubba and more Malia. And we need it now....


Well, I agree. More, more, more. And Re, when you said "no more movies"... my heart sank. It's like the whole class is punished by the actions of a few. 

Well, do what makes you feel in your heart to be the best for you and the pups. That's what's most important. 

At least keep switching up the sig and avatar pics every once in awhile then, okay? The close-up of Malia is precious...

Also, the thing about photographing black dogs is... well, it's a photographic nightmare. My last dog was a black lab, and out of hundreds of photos taken of him in his lifetime, maybe a handful really express his physical form well. 

Ha! And just look at my sig pic-- Nero the Newf looks like a man in a gorilla suit... one big, black, furry blob with a huge handsome head stuck on top..


----------



## Herzo

Well I loved both videos and would like to see more. And Pennie you too would like to see both your baby's in action. I have some videos of mine last year but don't know how to post them.

It's always sad when a post has to go this way, I really don't understand it. I usually try and stay away from the confrontational threads but I do think I have been in some. Was on one in another forum but it was mostly my own fault. Can we not all just enjoy the videos.

Re your dogs are just the cutest, all my girls would have had to run over there and mark over Bubbas on the tree. The only one that doesn't is Richter, I guess that tells you where he stands in line............ and Snorkels yep doda doda lotty da..... mom why are you watching me?


----------



## xellil

Herzo said:


> Well I loved both videos and would like to see more. And Pennie you too would like to see both your baby's in action. I have some videos of mine last year but don't know how to post them.


I have a couple on my phone I just can't move anywhere. It tells me there is not enough memory, and the wi-fi won't upload directly to youtube or facebook.

What good is a video if I am the only one who can see it???


----------



## Donna Little

xellil said:


> This is what i am wondering. Who was taking the video? It looks like it's not Re because I can see her legs.
> 
> And on the technical side - this is a video I took that's very short on my camera, not my phone. I can't get anything longer than a few seconds to upload or email from my phone. but it's in .mov format and for me it buffers alot. Can you take a look and see if it just sits and buffers for you? This is NOT anything I really intend people to look at, but if I can make it work I can put them on a disk and not that stupid phone upload


Madison has the same gait as Snorkels but she's gotten much stiffer now. We call her a putter-potamus...


----------



## xellil

Donna Little said:


> Madison has the same gait as Snorkels but she's gotten much stiffer now. We call her a putter-potamus...


HAHA - putter-potamus. Where do you come up with this stuff? I hope you get her running. I've got one of Snorkels running but I can't upload it with my phone so I'm going to try again with my camera.

i would like taking a video to be easy, but it's a half a day project to get 20 seconds. You have alot better skills at it.


----------



## magicre

i don't want to leave this thread on a downer note.

in an act of courage, meggels has apologised as has tahlz.

i accept both and a truce is in play.

i think we can all play nicely together.....


----------



## magicre

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well, I agree. More, more, more. And Re, when you said "no more movies"... my heart sank. It's like the whole class is punished by the actions of a few.
> 
> Well, do what makes you feel in your heart to be the best for you and the pups. That's what's most important.
> 
> At least keep switching up the sig and avatar pics every once in awhile then, okay? The close-up of Malia is precious...
> 
> Also, the thing about photographing black dogs is... well, it's a photographic nightmare. My last dog was a black lab, and out of hundreds of photos taken of him in his lifetime, maybe a handful really express his physical form well.
> 
> Ha! And just look at my sig pic-- Nero the Newf looks like a man in a gorilla suit... one big, black, furry blob with a huge handsome head stuck on top..



black dogs are a nightmare to video or even take pictures.....all i get are devil eyes sometimes and a blob.....

they are on the treadmill, as we speak, so i over exposed the camera and i still cannot get a decent pic.....

it was me who filmed this, xelill.....those legs you saw were honey.....


----------



## magicre

Donna Little said:


> Madison has the same gait as Snorkels but she's gotten much stiffer now. We call her a putter-potamus...



that's too funny, donna...putter-potamus.....and bubba has several names, not the least of which when he's sitting, bubba the hutt..... named by mischiefgrrl...


----------



## magicre

Herzo said:


> Well I loved both videos and would like to see more. And Pennie you too would like to see both your baby's in action. I have some videos of mine last year but don't know how to post them.
> 
> It's always sad when a post has to go this way, I really don't understand it. I usually try and stay away from the confrontational threads but I do think I have been in some. Was on one in another forum but it was mostly my own fault. Can we not all just enjoy the videos.
> 
> Re your dogs are just the cutest, all my girls would have had to run over there and mark over Bubbas on the tree. The only one that doesn't is Richter, I guess that tells you where he stands in line............ and Snorkels yep doda doda lotty da..... mom why are you watching me?



thank you...i think everyone's dogs are special.....and adorable....but mine are just more so. i don't care for confrontational threads, either.....at least, not anymore....so i didn't get why this one went south so easily. 

but it's over now. apologies were made, accepted, truces are in place and now we can see you film YOUR dogs.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> black dogs are a nightmare to video or even take pictures.....all i get are devil eyes sometimes and a blob.....
> 
> they are on the treadmill, as we speak, so i over exposed the camera and i still cannot get a decent pic.....
> 
> it was me who filmed this, xelill.....those legs you saw were honey.....


Ah - that explains it! I was pretty sure you don't have 10 foot arms. 

I had the same problem with Parker. He is no body builder, but he looks alot better in person than he ever did in a photo. And i do believe it's going to hurt his adoption chances. The people who took the photo for the website did better than I did but he still doesn't look very good in those photos.

And maybe to a certain extent that's why I have a hard time getting a good photo of Rebel even though I never thought about it because he's more of a dark gray (and bald with dark skin) than black.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

With today being the 20th anniversary of the LA Riots - I must quote Rodney King... "Can't we all just get along?"

And can we just move forward from this? I certainly do not want to miss more videos of Bubba, Malia, Snorkles - or any of our precious DFC dogs.

People shouldn't be ashamed to show off their loved ones. We love them whether they are "perfect" or not. 

If Re had titled the video "Look at how lean and athletic my dogs are!" Then the comments might have been appropriate. She did not title it that however and ask for the rude commentary on their weight. (Which was unfounded regardless of the title.)

I try to stay out of dramas in this forum and only focus on the positive. I had enough drama in my 20's. I realize that in our 20's EVERYTHING ends up dramatic whether we mean it to or not. I also realize that in a forum of written words, personalities and intentions can be misinterpreted. Because of that, if someone rubs you the wrong way - you should just leave their posts alone.

There were people I went to high school with that I absolutely couldn't stand back then. They found me on facebook and it turns out in the world of facebook, we get along great and 20 years later are now good friends. Things and people aren't always what they appear to be whether it's in person, or in internet form.

Now, get back to posting videos!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

NewYorkDogue said:


> *Well, I agree. More, more, more. And Re, when you said "no more movies"... my heart sank. It's like the whole class is punished by the actions of a few. *
> 
> Also, the thing about photographing black dogs is... well, it's a photographic nightmare. My last dog was a black lab, and out of hundreds of photos taken of him in his lifetime, maybe a handful really express his physical form well.


That's exactly how I felt...  Please don't let two people ruin it for the many of us who love Bubba and Malia (for the record, I pronounce Malia in my head the same way Caty does)

All I have to say is that even Dude, who is not even a solid black dog) looks chunky and awkward in a lot of pictures and videos and he could actually stand to gain a pound or two. He doesn't really even have a tuck. It angles upward a little bit but between his sheath and the way he is built, there just isn't much of a tuck. If you look at him from the top, he only has slight indents due to the fact that he is such a narrow dog already. 

In my opinion, if you haven't put hands on the dog, then you have no reason to insist a dog is fat (unless it is obviously obese). You can say that maybe you think it might be (if the OP asked for opinions) but it please weigh the consequences before you open your mouth (or move your fingers).


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Re, thank you for sharing the awesome video of your beautiful babies!


----------



## xellil

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> (for the record, I pronounce Malia in my head the same way Caty does)


i am happy to say I got it right in my head  Considering that I pronounced hors d'ouevres "horse doovers" in my head until I was in my thirties, I'm pretty proud of myself!


----------



## Caty M

Xellil did you really LOL. I guess I had to take French in school so I always knew how to pronounce it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Horse doovers....LOL

Not to stray from topic of how awesome Re's dogs are but maybe I can top that?

My mom is foreign, from Sicily. SO she misunderstands words sometimes. When I was younger she would always comment on the cold 'windshield' factor. So I always thought it was windshield instead of wind chill. I guess I made sense of it by how cold it was against a wind shield? I don't know. LOL

Ok, that horse doover thing made me think of that. 

Oh one more! I was putting cans of cat food away at Petco with a coworker (when I worked there) and he said his cat did not like pate cat food (the mushy kind) only he didn't say it like pat ay, he said it like PATE (which rhymes with date). So yes, I told everyone and we all made fun of him for a while. LOL. He didn't mind. 

Ok, it's 2 am and I am rambling.....sorry!


----------



## xellil

HAHAHA! PATE! I love it. Honestly, I did stuff like that alot. I read alot more than I talked. Although I had heard the word, i just never associated it with the word I read.

And windshield - that's great. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one.


My mom worked with FEMA and she went to several disasters in Louisiana. She said if someone told her their name was "george" she asked them to spell it because nothing in French or Cajun is spelled like it sounds. 

I took Spanish in school but I never got very good at it although I can pronounce Spanish words, unlike French.


----------



## Sprocket

Well I was gone over the weekend and I was wondering how this thread got to 11 pages....

Good thing I had popcorn (literally, it's super yummy with yeast flakes)

Re, like I've said earlier, Malia is very similar to my moms mutt Celia so I totally get where her body can look fat but not be fat at all. 

About Bubba, how did you heal his breathing problem?


----------



## kathylcsw

I think you have lovely dogs and I am so sorry your pleasure was ruined by rudeness. That is one huge downside to the internet - it seems to encourage rudeness and ugliness. People post things they would (hopefully) not say in person. I don't like meaness or rudeness online or in person and again I am sorry that what is a fun thread took such an ugly turn.

By the way I agree that an apology that is just "sorry your feelings got hurt" isn't an apology. You have to take ownership of your words and be sorry for WHAT you said NOT how it was taken.


----------



## magicre

Sprocket said:


> Well I was gone over the weekend and I was wondering how this thread got to 11 pages....
> 
> Good thing I had popcorn (literally, it's super yummy with yeast flakes)
> 
> Re, like I've said earlier, Malia is very similar to my moms mutt Celia so I totally get where her body can look fat but not be fat at all.
> 
> About Bubba, how did you heal his breathing problem?


hope you had a wonderful weekend....

we honestly didn't know he had one. i just thought he was noisy, grunting, snoring, and making what we were told were pug noises.

and then he went to get neutered. he was two years old...and the vet called me and said he didn't know how bubba breathed the first two years...his nares were so narrow.....

so i asked him if it could be fixed. and he said, why yes, it can....i can roto rooter his nostrils and he will then breathe and only make half the noises. 

he did.
bubba does.

all is well. 

for the record, president obama's daughter is named malia.

it is pronounced mah-lee-ya.


----------



## Caty M

Sure it's not Molly-ah? :biggrin:


----------



## magicre

Caty M said:


> Sure it's not Molly-ah? :biggrin:


it can be, caty, if you want it to be.

just call Mr. Obama so he can start pronouncing his daughter's name differently. LOL

it is a hawaiian name. means mary. my MIL named her.....

but for you? molly-ya is just fine.


----------



## Caty M

magicre said:


> it can be, caty, if you want it to be.
> 
> just call Mr. Obama so he can start pronouncing his daughter's name differently. LOL
> 
> it is a hawaiian name. means mary. my MIL named her.....
> 
> but for you? molly-ya is just fine.


Yeah.. it's been that way in the two years since we joined this forum. It's staying. :wink:

At least I say Bubba right!..


----------



## magicre

hard to say bubba wrong. LOL

you love my doggies...so you call her whatever you want. pity girl is also one of her names, because she is such a whiner.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Malia is killing me in your sig pic. Sweet, sweet, sweet...Mary girl.


----------



## xellil

NewYorkDogue said:


> Malia is killing me in your sig pic. Sweet, sweet, sweet...Mary girl.


Her eyebrows crack me up. I don't know if it's the photo or real in life, but it looks like she has two little white eyebrows.


----------



## magicre

she's a very good girl...she doesn't get the attention from the public as bubba does.....but in reality, she's the better behaved dog.....

and yes, nikie, her eyebrows are beautifully shaped and white. LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue

magicre said:


> she's a very good girl...she doesn't get the attention from the public as bubba does.....but in reality, she's the better behaved dog.....
> 
> and yes, nikie, her eyebrows are beautifully shaped and white. LOL


With my black lab, his white started under his chin, spread up around his muzzle, and jumped up to form perfect little white eyebrows...

I thought it was pretty cool, actually.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> she's a very good girl...she doesn't get the attention from the public as bubba does.....but in reality, she's the better behaved dog.....
> 
> and yes, nikie, her eyebrows are beautifully shaped and white. LOL


yep, that's the problem with having a cute, smaller dog. The big ones sometimes go unnoticed.


----------



## magicre

NewYorkDogue said:


> With my black lab, his white started under his chin, spread up around his muzzle, and jumped up to form perfect little white eyebrows...
> 
> I thought it was pretty cool, actually.


that is exactly malia's progression of white.  i thought it was pretty cool, too.


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> hope you had a wonderful weekend....
> 
> we honestly didn't know he had one. i just thought he was noisy, grunting, snoring, and making what we were told were pug noises.
> 
> and then he went to get neutered. he was two years old...and the vet called me and said he didn't know how bubba breathed the first two years...his nares were so narrow.....
> 
> so i asked him if it could be fixed. and he said, why yes, it can....i can roto rooter his nostrils and he will then breathe and only make half the noises.
> 
> he did.
> bubba does.
> 
> all is well.
> 
> for the record, president obama's daughter is named malia.
> 
> it is pronounced mah-lee-ya.


For the record, I have always pronounced her name "mah-lee-ya" :wink:

That is interesting that they roto rootered his nose. 

Sounds painful...


----------



## magicre

Sprocket said:


> For the record, I have always pronounced her name "mah-lee-ya" :wink:
> 
> That is interesting that they roto rootered his nose.
> 
> Sounds painful...


i posted malia's name for caty LOL....

yes...i do believe he was in discomfort.....in the end, however, it had to be done. you can see in the video how broad his chest is.

the diaphragm pushed his ribs out from him trying to breathe the first two years of his life....it is entirely possible he has a little brain damage, but who can tell with pugs...

i have never seen a pug that has the chest of an english bull dog. but he does.


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> i posted malia's name for caty LOL....
> 
> yes...i do believe he was in discomfort.....in the end, however, it had to be done. you can see in the video how broad his chest is.
> 
> the diaphragm pushed his ribs out from him trying to breathe the first two years of his life...*.it is entirely possible he has a little brain damage, but who can tell with pugs...
> *
> i have never seen a pug that has the chest of an english bull dog. but he does.


RIGHT!? LOL 

I am sure Bubba is forever greatful for you and the vet for improving his breathing.

There is nothing worse than not being able to breathe properly.

My sisters pug is a strange creature but we love him.


----------



## Khan

Well, I only got thru about 4 seconds worth. Khan heard them and started barking at the computer!! Sheesh, he's such a nut!!


----------



## AveryandAudrey

haha so cute, well at least the lab running by was moving


----------



## magicre

To both Tahlz and Meggels...

It took almost a week...but what you two did was force me to really look at my dogs...sometimes we are blind.

i apologise to both of you for being oversensitive and worse, being in denial.

it seemed as if, overnight, bubba blew up....and then i figured out why.

what confused me was the fact that these dogs are exercised daily....

my math was wrong in how much i was feeding him. 

so, thank you both....and my apologies for this thread...and my own stubborness.

they are both being fed the right amounts now...so i figure the weight will come off.

so apologies to both of you. i'm sure it wasn't comfortable....for either one of you and i'm sorry for that.


----------



## xellil

re, it is great that you took another look at your dogs' weight. 

However, I don't believe this thread was the forum for those kinds of comments and if I were you I wouldn't feel bad for being defensive.

They are, after all, our babies. 

I don't want to start up anything, but I don't want you to think you reacted badly. you reacted as almost anyone would have, given the context of the comments.


----------



## magicre

i don't feel badly because you're right. it was not the thread to say what was said.

however, it is proper, i think to apologise for being wrong. and this is where it started, so i actually owe tahlz and meg a thank you LOL...

and this is where both will see it. i didn't post here to start it up again. 



it's all good.


----------



## meggels

No worries


----------

